

New app turns you into a walking iBeacon.  - BrianFriedman
http://www.getloopd.com

======
verndale50
Bye, Bye Business Cards. The Loopd app does it all and more. Great for mixers,
conferences and trade shows.

~~~
bobbysoldier
This could be powerful tool at a host of business/social venues to increase
human interaction, connectivity and relational impact.

------
mac-r
what is iBeacon?

